# Toyota Fireman: 2:36.78 4BLD NR



## ottozing (Apr 13, 2018)

Literally just posting this so Brest can post a reconstruction smh


----------



## Brest (Apr 13, 2018)

*Tomoya Firman* - 2:36.78 4x4BLD NR single - Perth Autumn 2018



Spoiler: Video










L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L D2 F' U F' D' R' U F2 L2 B L' r2 u2
B2 D f2 D' L u2 R' f2 R' F2 L2 f' U R U2 D f2 u r R2 f r' R' y'

y x2 // inspection
// corners
D' F R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 F' D
R' D R' U R D' R' U' R2
R' D R' U' R D2 R' U R D R
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U
R' (U' D') R' D R U' R' D' R (U2 D) R
// centres
U' r' U' 2R U 3R' U' 2R' U 3r U
z U2 u' 2R' u 3R' u' 2R u 3R U2 z'
R 2U' 3R' U' 2R U 3R U' 2R' u R'
D' r 3r2 U' 2R U 3R2 U' 2R' U r D
R2 y' 2R' U 3R U' 2R U 3R' U' y R2'
y D U' 3R U' 2R2 U 3R' U' 2R2 U2 D' y'
F' 2R U' 2R' 3U' 2R U 2R' 3U F
U2 2R' U' 3R' U 2R U' 3R U'
// edges
D' 2R U R' U' 2R2 U R U' 2R D
2R' U 2R U' R U 2R' U' (R' 2R)
L' D 2R' D' L D 2R D'
U' r' U2 R U 2R U' R' U 2R' U r U
y D' 2R U' 2R' D 2R U 2R' y'
y' R U 2R2 U' R' U 2R2 U' y
2R' U L' U' 2R U L U'
D' 2R U2 2R D 2R' U2 2R D' 2R2 D
U2 3R2 U R' U' 3R2 U R U
2R' U 2R2 U R U' 2R2 U R' U2' 2R
x 2R U R' U' 2R' U R U' x'
r' U R U 2R U' R' U 2R' U2 r
// parity
l' U2 l U2 r U2' x U2 r U2' r' U2 r U2' r2' U2' x' U2 r'
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5239

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		[SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE][/B]
Total	156.78						Step		Time	STM	ETM
Memo	67.20						Memo/Total	42.9%
[B][COLOR="red"]Solve	89.58	295	3.29	367	4.10	[/B][/COLOR]	Solve/Total	57.1%
Corners	9.71	57	5.87	55	5.66		Corners/Solve	10.8%	19.3%	15.0%
Centres	35.67	93	2.61	130	3.64		Centres/Solve	39.8%	31.5%	35.4%
Edges	40.34	124	3.07	157	3.89		Edges/Solve	45.0%	42.0%	42.8%
Parity	3.86	21	5.44	25	6.48		Parity/Solve	4.3%	7.1%	6.8%
```


```
Pauses and adjusted time breakdowns
[B]Step	Pauses	Time	stps	etps[/B]
Trans	0.53
Corners	0.56	8.62	6.61	6.38			[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE][/B]
Trans	2.13						[B]Step		Time[/B]
Centres	18.73	14.81	6.28	8.78			Pauses/Total	41.9%
Trans	0.93						Corners/Solve	16.6%
Edges	14.67	24.74	5.01	6.35			Edges/Solve	28.5%
Trans	0.00						Centres/Solve	47.5%
Parity	0.00	3.86	5.44	6.48			Parity/Solve	7.4%
[B][COLOR="red"]Solve	37.55	52.03	5.67	7.05[/COLOR][/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L D2 F' U F' D' R' U F2 L2 B L' r2 u2
B2 D f2 D' L u2 R' f2 R' F2 L2 f' U R U2 D f2 u r R2 f r' R' y'

y x2 // inspection
corners
D' F R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 F' D
R' D R' U R D' R' U' R2
R2' R D R' U' R D2 R' U R D R
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U
R' (U' D') R' D R U' R' D' R (U2 D) R
centres
U' 3r' U' U 3r r' U' R' r U r 3r' U' R r' U 3r U
z U2 u' R r' u r 3r' u' R' r u 3R U2 z'
R 2U' r 3r' U' R' r U 3R U' R r' u R'
D' r' r2' 3r2 U' R' r r' r U r2' 3r2 U' R r' U r D
z U U' z' R y' y R' R2 y' R r' U 3R U' R' r U r 3r' U' y R2'
y D U' 3R U' R2' r2 U r 3r' U' R2' r2 U2 3u'
F' R' r U' R r' D' d r R' U R r' 2D' F
U2 R r' U' r 3r' U R' r U' 3R U'
edges
D' R' r U R' U' R2' r2 U R U' R' r D
R r' U 2R U' R U R r' U' (R' 2R)
L' D R r' D' L D R' r D'
U' r' U2 U2' r r' U2' R U 2R U' R' U R r' U r U
y D' R' r U' R r' D R' r U R r' y2'
R U R2' r2 U' R' U R2' r2 3d'
R r' U L' U' R' r U L U'
D' R' r U2 R' r D R r' U2 R' r D' R2' r2 D
U2 r2' 3r2 U R' U' r2' 3r2 U R U
r' U U' r R r' U R2' r2 U R U' R2' r2 U R' U2' R' r
x R' r U R' U' R r' U R U' x'
r' U R U 2R U' R' U R r' U2 r
parity
x' x l' U l l' U l U2 r U2' x U2 r' r2 U2' r' U2 r U2' r2' U2' x' U2 r'
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 13, 2018)

Does he cube while fighting fires?


----------



## applezfall (Apr 14, 2018)

Toyota Corolla*


----------



## North Eastern Cuber (Apr 19, 2018)

applezfall said:


> Toyota Corolla*


You're getting it wrong. TOYOTA PRIUS LOL


----------

